

AngularJs directives explanation - ashok_mopidevi
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/607873/Extending-HTML-with-AngularJS-Directives

======
ashok_mopidevi
I think it is having some good explanation about directives in AngularJs than
in original documentation.

